# Rapido A Class insurance



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Picking up my new A Class 990Df van next week so just started phoning around for insurance . 

For the same cover Comfort have quoted me over double the price of my previous Autotrail Dakota coach built van - are A Classes that heavily penalised ? I expected a bit more to cover the big windscreen but £626 vs £310 seems excessive .

Is it worth my while shopping around or am I wasting my time chasing the last pound .

Thanks in advance 

Wyn


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I've just gone from a coach built to an A class, the price didn't jump as much as yours has, and I only considered policies with unlimited windscreen cover. I was paying £350 with comfort including breakdown, I now pay £468 with Safeguard for the Hymer, but it's still on French plates and therefore has no UK mot yet 
( Comfort won't insure on the vin number alone). That figure includes Euro breakdown including Slovenia and Croatia. It also covers us 365 days a year.


I would shop around.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

£301 from Comfort for wife and I both with 'full no claims'. £70k A-class, £200 excess, 8,000 miles, parked on drive, £3,000 for windscreen, but no breakdown cover. We're on our 14th year with an A-class and this is the highest we've paid. It is about £30 more than we used to pay for a coachbuilt.

Valuing the van at £60,000 dropped the price by £18 to £273. Talking to them a few years ago helped identify what aspect hammers the premium. 

This is my 5th or 6th year with Comfort and they have been the cheapest every time.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Brock said:


> £301 from Comfort for wife and I
> 
> This is my 5th or 6th year with Comfort and they have been the cheapest every time.


Just called Comfort again to make sure that they had my exorbitant quote right and salesman has just told be that its right and they are not able to offer any competitive quotes on certain A Classes Rapido,N&B and others - bizarre but there you go . 
To be honest the salesman really couldn't give a t*ss on the phone so buy bye comfort after 5 years with them .


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Mine's a Hymer. I can understand the issue with N&B because of the value of the motorhomes or should I say liners. But Rapidos? I find that hard to believe and wonder whether people like me are benefitting by the exclusion of others. That is unfair.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Have you tried the Caravan Club? We have always found their prices very good. Do not remember a big jump when upgrading from coachbuilt to A class.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

My Autotrail Mohawk is going to the dealers tomorrow
I pick up my new Frankia A Class next Friday (97K)
I hadn't even thought about the insurance - better start ringing round!


I'm sure I'll get hit by the "it must have a tracker" rule that will no doubt cost me as well


What cover do I need on an A Class windscreen - I have heard they can be £3k to replace


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tezmcd;1454506
I'm sure I'll get hit by the "it must have a tracker" rule that will no doubt cost me as well
What cover do I need on an A Class windscreen - I have heard they can be £3k to replace[/QUOTE said:


> Caravan Guard have a £65 k limit on tracker- over this value you have to have one installed .


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tezmcd said:


> My Autotrail Mohawk is going to the dealers tomorrow
> I pick up my new Frankia A Class next Friday (97K)
> 
> I hadn't even thought about the insurance - better start ringing round


I would :surprise:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Replacement a-class screens vary in price depending on make and model and also whether you have an original equipment replacement - recommended for newish vans - or a cheaper, possibly lower spec but good enough replacement from one of the PSV glass companies. The latter usually have something in stock whereas OEM screens can take weeks to source from the original manufacturer if they are out of stock.

I'd budget for £3k as a minimum. I'd guess a new OEM Frankia screen will be more; I have no experience of Frankias but I'd like to one day!


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Rang the insurers this morning and happy top find they give me £3K cover for the screen


Got a renewal price and was happy with that


Not happy that they want a CAT1 alarm AND a CAT5/6 Tracker - surprised they don't want me to have it bolted to the floor as well


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Tezmcd said:


> Rang the insurers this morning and happy top find they give me £3K cover for the screen
> 
> Got a renewal price and was happy with that
> 
> Not happy that they want a CAT1 alarm AND a CAT5/6 Tracker - surprised they don't want me to have it bolted to the floor as well


Hymer a class £320 with Facts same as my previous Mohawk .


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We changed from an Autotrail coach built to a Carthago A Class a few weeks ago and ringing round for quotes produced some crazy prices and security requirements.
Best quote and most helpful company to deal with b*y far* was Safeguard.
No limit on glass cover (Carthago screens reputed to be up to £5k), only required a Cat 1 alarm *or* tracker, not both. 365 days european cover and UK/Euro breakdown cover included.

They got my business of course and I also insured the car with them after they beat my existing insurer on price.

Richard.


----------



## Colinsburgh (May 1, 2005)

Try SAGA. £332 comprehensive including European breakdown. No windscreen limit or weight limit for recovery. This for 2010 Rapido 996f, 8000 miles per year. 
Peter



Tezmcd said:


> Rang the insurers this morning and happy top find they give me £3K cover for the screen
> 
> Got a renewal price and was happy with that
> 
> Not happy that they want a CAT1 alarm AND a CAT5/6 Tracker - surprised they don't want me to have it bolted to the floor as well


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

It gets worse . 
Yesterday I get the shock of a £600 plus quote from from Comfort on the phone so today I thought I would double check the Comfort quote on the Internet . Surprise surprise it's down to £470 now ... proof positive that Comfort just make it up as they go along.

Will be giving Safeguard my business .


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Just changed my AutoTrail Mohawk for a Hymer B614SL. Insurance was due for renewal anyway and the Hymer cost about £15 more than the Mohawk (£380). That's with MHF Insurance. Includes £3000 windscreen cover.

I did have a quote on a Rapido A class when I was considering one. MHF wanted £800 for that one.

My insurance would be £100 less if I didn't keep it in a CASSOA Gold indoor storage site. Crazy.

Mike.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mmmmmm just confirms that the world of insurance is nothing to do with risk but simply intelligent theft&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

WP1234

It's because of the post code it's kept in.
It was on a CASSOA Gold site that was outdoors.
Moved it to a CASSOA Gold indoor storage site and the premium went up by £100, just because of the post code.
Tried to argue the toss but they weren't interested.

Still, it keeps the motorhome much cleaner and out of the elements when not in use.

Hope you enjoy the new Rapido.

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is rarely any rhyme or reason to insurance quotes.

They go up and down on a daily basis (yes really) One of the major issues is the cost of repairs. Some manufacturers charge lunatic amounts for body panels, that is reflected in the cost of insurance.

Last year I needed to insure two cars within a week. 12 month old Mazda 3 valued at about 11K and wifey's 12 YEAR old Smart car, value about £800. Guess which one cost more, by about 50% of the cost of the other (clue is it wasn't the most valuable one) I pressed very hard for an explanation from the underwriters NOT the brokers. The reply was that Smart cars are very expensive to repair. It didn't make any difference when I explained that the most they would pay out on wifey's was £800 as that was the market value. £800 is peanuts for bodywork, it cost £750 when some little sh** keyed the side of my car a few years ago!!


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well Safeguard got my money in the end but the Comfort Sales Manager did call me today and basically told me they really don't want the Rapido 9+10 A Class business anyway since the windscreens glass replacement cost on the 9/10 class is £4500.


Checked this with Wokingham Rapido and the real cost are circa £2,500 fitted - Comfort research is obviously out of date so Rapido A Class owners beware .


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Update from me....


Bear in mind my comfort quote was £380 for the new Frankia but needed Cat 1 alarm and Cat 6 traker


Safeguard only wanted Cat1 or Cat6 BUT the quote was for £880


Like many have said - insurance quotes are boggling!


----------

